# Whooping Cough



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

A little buddy of mine has whooping cough, he is so pitiful  any home remedies to help with his dry cough. 

He's on meds but didn't get anything for the cough. Thank you in advance!! Oh and he is 5 years old


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Little Remedies Honey Elixir should be fine for the cough. They even make it as lollipops so kids think they are getting a treat.

I forgot to mention you can get either at Walmart, Babies R Us/Toys R Us, CVS etc.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I had that, wasnt a child tho, but I got it from one. 

On Christmas Eve/Morning I had ONE cough, that broke 2 ribs and cracked 2 others. ONE COUGH!

and it's Christmas day right? I can go the ER, and pay out the ass... or I can wait until the 26th, which is what I did... oh... and by the way, I had no car then, so I rode my Ninja 12R to the doctors office 20 miles away. Anyone who is familiar with super sport bikes knows what that would probably feel like if you were doing it with broken and cracked ribs.

I was on darvocet, vicodin, and some kind of muscle relaxer which they only gave me after the broken ribs, and I actually asked them to continue that and discontinue the heavy pain killers because the muscle relaxer actually did a LOT MORE for me than the pain killers. I was still coughing but they were less intense, and with the broken and cracked ribs, that meant a lot at the time 

For me it started in mid-Nov and I dont think I was cleared to go back to work until mid march??? (I am extremely fortunate to work in an industry where I can work from home, or actually anywhere that I have an internet connection), and they never required me to wear a mask when leaving the house, but they told me that I was highly contagious and I got a letter from the CDC requesting I limit my exposure outside the house as much as possible. Common sense type stuff but it's still pretty bad when people don't do it. I was 1 of 12 cases in my region that year I think my doc said.

I have no idea what they'll give that poor child, but my heart goes out for him, I know how painful that is, and I was able to self medicate with beerz besides the prescription drugs. Yeah yeah yeah I know... anyway. :beercheer: was my medication of choice. 

I think they called it Pertusis? pretty sure thats what they told me.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Grimm said:


> Little Remedies Honey Elixir should be fine for the cough. They even make it as lollipops so kids think they are getting a treat.
> 
> I forgot to mention you can get either at Walmart, Babies R Us/Toys R Us, CVS etc.


I would definitely give this a shot, it cant do any harm, but from having gone through this experience I think it's only going to help the dryness in the airway, not the violent action of the cough itself. Which still makes it very worthwhile to do!!!

it's difficult to describe without a common frame of reference, please trust me that it's not "normal" coughing with a dry throat. Your body will do things you had no idea was possible, aka my Christmas Day cough.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Dakine said:


> I would definitely give this a shot, it cant do any harm, but from having gone through this experience I think it's only going to help the dryness in the airway, not the violent action of the cough itself. Which still makes it very worthwhile to do!!!
> 
> it's difficult to describe without a common frame of reference, please trust me that it's not "normal" coughing with a dry throat. Your body will do things you had no idea was possible, aka my Christmas Day cough.


My thoughts were to comfort and soothe since the child is already on medication. Since the elixir is OTC and okay for children and infants it will not react with the medication.

As for a homemade version- Check out THIS recipe. I have a jar of this in my fridge.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

OP says on meds but I have no idea what that means.

hopefully its something like a nebulizer that is putting the medicine directly into the bronchioles and blood stream... 

I have no idea what the fixes are for this are today? I feel bad for the parents too, they've got a little tyke who has no idea whats happening to him and are helpless, and as a bonus are at risk for being exposed!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Dakine said:


> OP says on meds but I have no idea what that means.
> 
> hopefully its something like a nebulizer that is putting the medicine directly into the bronchioles and blood stream...
> 
> I have no idea what the fixes are for this are today? I feel bad for the parents too, they've got a little tyke who has no idea whats happening to him and are helpless, and as a bonus are at risk for being exposed!


This is why Roo, K and I were vaccinated against Pertussis. I pushed to have everyone in both sides of the family to get vaccinated for it too but K's family are self centered and didn't want to. I made sure they didn't come into contact with Roo until after she had the 3 sets of the vaccine. My parents got the vaccine before Roo and I were released from the hospital after she was born.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Nebulizing sterile normal saline will help as will the steam from a hot shower. Keep the air as moist as possible & avoid physical activity if possible.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I don't know how to help with the cough, but I do have a question.
Was this little buddy vaccinated against whooping cough?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

lazydaisy67 said:


> I don't know how to help with the cough, but I do have a question.
> Was this little buddy vaccinated against whooping cough?


And has he been vaccinated against polio and the other major childhood diseases? The initial childhood vaccines have been used for at least 50 years. There's false science linking them to autism.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Cherry bark tea is good for coughs. You need the inner bark. If you dont have a tree around look for a good herb shop they may have it. Add honey ginger and a little cayenne.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

Dakine said:


> OP says on meds but I have no idea what that means.
> 
> hopefully its something like a nebulizer that is putting the medicine directly into the bronchioles and blood stream...
> 
> I have no idea what the fixes are for this are today? I feel bad for the parents too, they've got a little tyke who has no idea whats happening to him and are helpless, and as a bonus are at risk for being exposed!


Antibolics and steriods, the Dr went ahead and treated him like he had croup. Then two days later came back with the whooping cough.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

lazydaisy67 said:


> I don't know how to help with the cough, but I do have a question.
> Was this little buddy vaccinated against whooping cough?


Yes he was, Dr said that really didn't matter anymore. Doesn't that make you feel warm and fuzzy.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you for all the suggestions!!

His cough is better, he ran fever again Friday night, which broke Saturday morning then the cough was better. I stopped by yesterday to check on him and take them more honey and he met me at the door =) Then he ate a grill cheese, he had to, to show me he was better. Me and DH had him Saturday night at the fair and figure that's as good as place as any to pick something up like that. No one else though has gotten it, which I fine odd.

We're saving all the suggestions and getting some of those lollipops just in case.

Thank ya'll again!!!! This little guy means the world to me, seeing him like this did more than hurt my heart!!


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

Grimm said:


> My thoughts were to comfort and soothe since the child is already on medication. Since the elixir is OTC and okay for children and infants it will not react with the medication.
> 
> As for a homemade version- Check out THIS recipe. I have a jar of this in my fridge.


Grimm,
that's sounds good without being sick!!!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

razorback said:


> Grimm,
> that's sounds good without being sick!!!


I'm going to make a second batch for the adults with ginger in it.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

razorback said:


> Yes he was, Dr said that really didn't matter anymore. Doesn't that make you feel warm and fuzzy.


Did anybody ask how it was possible for him to get something he was vaccinated against? We should all probably know what's up with that.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

lazydaisy67 said:


> Did anybody ask how it was possible for him to get something he was vaccinated against? We should all probably know what's up with that.


Pertussis vaccines are recommended for people of all ages. Infants and children should get five doses of DTaP for maximum protection. A dose is given at 2, 4 and 6 months, at 15 through 18 months, and again at 4 through 6 years. A booster dose of Tdap is given to pre-teens at 11 or 12 years of age. Any adolescents or adults who didn't get Tdap as a preteen are recommended one dose. Getting Tdap is especially important for pregnant women and others who will be caring for infants. You can get the Tdap booster dose no matter when you got your last regular tetanus booster shot (Td) - there is no need to wait. Also, you need to get Tdap even if you were vaccinated as a child or have been sick with pertussis in the past.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*You can believe what you want*



BillS said:


> And has he been vaccinated against polio and the other major childhood diseases? The initial childhood vaccines have been used for at least 50 years. There's false science linking them to autism.


My friend's grandson was a normal kid, spoke, made eye contact, interacted. Then he had an immunization. He was sick for days and is forever changed. He no longer speaks, doesn't interact and makes eye contact when somewhat forced on him.

I have heard this from others. It is the strangest coincidence that this happens in this order: normal child, immunization, sick, autism diagnosis. False science? I don't think so. Drug companies who are in bed with politicians and don't want to pay for the effects.

Also, is there a conspiracy involved in immunizations?


----------



## walter (Jun 5, 2013)

I had a friend who cousin's kid ate ice cream then never spoke again. My kid will never get ice cream.


----------



## preppermom (Feb 6, 2013)

My son has a really bad cough, not sure if it is whooping cough or not but I put him on the nebulizer yersterday with colloidal silver and he slept through the night and his coughing has decreased significantly. I do not recommend vaccination for anyone. When deciding whether or not to give vaccinations to my children, I did a lot of research on both sides of the spectrum. I discovered that there is more risk in vaccinating than not. After all we are preppers, who are we gonna trust the pharmacy God gave us or the government to provide us with safe vaccines?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I think we need to get back to the original topic of soothing a cough and not vaccinations. 

Vaccinating is a personal choice we each need to make for the good of our own family. I could go on and on about my personal choice but that is not the topic at hand!


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

So at age three, the OP's buddy had 5 doses of whooping cough vaccination and still got it? That freaks me out quite a bit actually.

As far as what I would have done, I'd have put the humidifier in their room with tea tree oil or silver.

Sorry, he is 5.


----------



## ruthevans41 (Sep 24, 2013)

Gargle with A glass of lukewarm salt water will help him to get cure.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

lazydaisy67 said:


> Did anybody ask how it was possible for him to get something he was vaccinated against? We should all probably know what's up with that.


I had pertussis... 6 years after getting a booster. I know, what's up with that?

The whole time I was coughing, I was around my baby girl, and she never got it. She's never had any immunizations (never been sick, either)


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I deleted a couple of post here. 

Have nothing nice to say? Don't say it. If you have someone attack you, report it to the mods and admins and we will deal with it.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

Got a text this morning that the little one is heading back to school today =) I've made a list of all the suggestions for future references, per the moms instructions LOL!!!

She did say the thing that helped the most was honey =) I am so glad I have ya'll to help with stuff like this!!! Thank You so much for sharing your knowledge!!!


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

So glad he's back on his feet and feeling good!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

preppermom said:


> My son has a really bad cough, not sure if it is whooping cough or not but I put him on the nebulizer yersterday with colloidal silver and he slept through the night and his coughing has decreased significantly. I do not recommend vaccination for anyone. When deciding whether or not to give vaccinations to my children, I did a lot of research on both sides of the spectrum. I discovered that there is more risk in vaccinating than not. After all we are preppers, who are we gonna trust the pharmacy God gave us or the government to provide us with safe vaccines?


yeah... maybe not a fantastic idea to treat that problem this way. Good luck though, and whooping cough is absolutely diagnosable so "not sure" really doesn't count.

I'd be happy to hear how that turns out for your son and what the final diagnosis was after a doctor evaluates him.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

razorback said:


> Got a text this morning that the little one is heading back to school today =) I've made a list of all the suggestions for future references, per the moms instructions LOL!!!
> 
> She did say the thing that helped the most was honey =) I am so glad I have ya'll to help with stuff like this!!! Thank You so much for sharing your knowledge!!!


I found some more fun flavored recipes for the citrus honey!

HERE


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

faithmarie said:


>


Yeah, the other 9% got the dead virus vaccine.


----------

